

BeagleBone: Blinking an LED (node.js + cloud9) - rmoriz
http://www.gigamegablog.com/2012/01/05/beaglebone-coding-101-blinking-an-led/

======
jkridner
Very nice article comparing how to use the BeagleBone to the way you'd use an
Arduino.

------
relix
It's awesome how the IDE and compiler is just accessible over HTTP straight on
the BeagleBone. It's taking bootstrapping to a whole new level.

------
ebrink
Error establishing a database connection

~~~
rmoriz
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fgiHs41...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fgiHs41mhDcJ:www.gigamegablog.com/2012/01/05/beaglebone-
coding-101-blinking-an-led/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

